# [BSL] Osceola dog ban may add bite - Columbus Telegram



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.columbustelegram.com/articles/2008/05/11/news/local/topnews/doc48264cff150d5177055092.txt&cid=0&ei=MTsnSJ2lMY6I8ATB3aHKDw&usg=AFrqEzfvlf5qVIv0fopn597iHpFNFYQ9GQ">Osceola <b>dog</b> ban may add bite</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Columbus Telegram, NE -</font> <nobr>15 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>“The proposed Osceola <b>breed</b> ban is flawed <b>legislation</b> for several reasons,” Hibler wrote in an e-mail response to The Telegram’s questions. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

